

Don't mix A Players with B Players - chegra
http://chestergrant.posterous.com/dont-mix-a-players-with-b-players

======
angdis
Disagree.

In every project of any significant size, there is ALWAYS a certain amount of
"grunt work" involved. A team composed entirely of "A players" ends up with
serious dysfunction because everyone wants to do (AND IS PAID TO DO) visionary
or creative work. The problem comes when you start asking A-players to chop
vegetables and boil water. They're just not going to put up with that for too
long.

Similarly, if you have all "B-players" you're limiting yourself. You can't
expect disruptive product out of folks who measure success by how well they
can follow process.

You have to have a mix. B-players keep the wheels spinning, A-players drive
strategy. More importantly, some B-players BECOME A-players through mentor-
ship and cultivation.

